# PSOD and Still Losing Recordings



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

Problems have started surfacing with my 7200. I turned on the TV and was greeted with the Pink Screen of Death. Also, two partially-watched recorded programs have been deleted within the past week. One was deleted last night, and I had only two hours of other recordings on the HD.

WebTV Client SW: 2.3.4.3.2 (Version 5721)
Receiver SW: 117P

Anyone else experiencing similar problems?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yikes! Sounds like the pre-5721 days. Have you tried all of the normal stuff yet like unplugging, smart card pull, etc? Also a simple switch test might be a good idea.

If you have then you might want to consider doing some codes. IMHO, A good time to try the codes is when you have un-explained problems with your DP. After a switch test, try a 7225000 which would download a new guide. If that doesn't help then a 32768 would be in order. 

If you are still having problems, an 8675309 would be the last resort but only if, through trial and error, the other codes don't work over a period of a few days. Remember that the "Jenny" code erases everything from the hard drive and starts you off from scratch just like when you first turned on the DP. 

The good news is you shouldn't have to call Dish and re-hit the receiver with your subscription info. The smart card should do that for you. 

The previous procedure is only what I have found through my findings with the DP. Your mileage may vary.

BTW: Welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

You don't lose recordings on the HD with Jenny code.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *You don't lose recordings on the HD with Jenny code. *


Whoops! You are right about that Randy. Thanks!


----------

